# Z:\ refers to a location that is unavailable.



## MichaelAnnandal (Dec 2, 2010)

"It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Checl to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the Internet or your network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to different location." 
I recently got a new laptop, and want to move my files from this one to it. I don't have a portable hard drive, and I have two USBs, both 4GB in size. They aren't going to help, seeing as the total size of the files is around 20 GB. I've made my Program Files folder a shared one, with read/change permissions checked for "Everyone". I go on the other laptop and select "Map Network Drive". It's all going according to plan so far. I connect to "MICHAEL-PC", Program Files. It asks for credentials, which I provide. I see it as Z: in My Computer. Fine and dandy up to now. I go to copy the files from this laptop to the other, using the other. However, while it does discover the 10,000 odd files and find that they are, in total, 20GB, here is where it screws up. It says that I need administrarot priveleges to copy these files. I click continue, and it comes up with the error explained above. I have tried re-connecting using P:\ as well as using Z:\ again, to no avail. I haven't the slightest clue what to try next...:4-dontkno


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

everyone should be set to full control -no limits.


----------

